# Topics > Robotics > Bio-inspired robotics >  Convergent Science Network of Biomimetics and Neurotechnology, 7th Research Framework Programme FP7, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

youtube.com/ConvergentScienceNw

twitter.com/CSN_eu

----------

